# baby tortoise on flight?



## Rexx Doopson (Jun 30, 2015)

hello there. soon, i'll have to be traveling via plane, on a trip about 2 weeks, and have sadly not found a possible pet sitter for my baby leopard tortoise. As a last resort, I have made a decision to bring it along with me. I've heard the airline im traveling with is ok with the carry-on of animals, but have a few things worrying me. I first want to ask if any people out there have had any success stories with transporting a baby tortoise, as well as any advice on how to do it. Im also worried about the stress that might impact the baby. BUT, i actually bring my baby on vehicle rides with me, bringing him/her to the park, and it has been ok with it, just sitting there distracted by and eating some veggies, not seeming to worry. also, I would like an approval of my plan so far - his temporary enclosure when at my destination for 2 weeks would be a large/medium plastic pet container, with a food bowl, a clamp lamp, CHE, and reptile bark (very hot and sunny at the destination - just planning on leaving him in the sun). When on the flight, he'll be put in a cozy take-out soup container filled with soft paper towel shreds and moss, and will be warmed by a couple heat packs. The flight is only about 6 and a half hours, so im hoping he'll sleep through it. One last thing - will him being a baby do anything to affect him? will it be more stressful? Will the pressure affect his tiny body?(in a bad way)


----------



## wellington (Jun 30, 2015)

Are you sure they know you have a tortoise that you are trying to fly with you? I have not found one that would let you bring one in the cabin area. Also, are you sure there is absolutely no one that can check in on him, even every other day, as long as lights are on a timer? 
@Tom or maybe @Yvonne G would know the answers to your questions. I personally don't think it would be a good idea. However, if it's your only choice, then there is nothing else you can do. 
You could check with any reptile vets in your area or even maybe a dog/cat boarding facility can handle taking him in, as long as you have everything set up for them to just feed and give fresh water?


----------



## Rexx Doopson (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you. I'll try some more to find a sitter.


----------



## wellington (Jun 30, 2015)

Where are you located, maybe a member is close enough to take care of it, or for you to drive him to them.


----------



## leigti (Jun 30, 2015)

If you do somehow take him be careful about leaving him in the sun, he could easily overheat. I would also suggest a vet. Even if they didn't know a lot about tortoises if you had him in a small proper set up and left explicit instructions he should be fine.


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2015)

No airline will let you take any reptile on a flight. You'd have to ship it cargo.

Yes it will be very stressful. I would leave your baby home. Someone somewhere will be able to take care of it for you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2015)

There's a small pet carrier that opens like a suitcase and could fit on the floor under the seat in front of you. I think your baby tortoise would be ok in this type carrier. But please make sure it's ok with the airline because most of them do not allow reptiles in carry on.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry to have to say this: I believe that most airline companies do not allow reptiles abroad.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't like to think about the pressure on the tortoise's ears.


----------



## deadheadvet (Jul 1, 2015)

I have done it multiple times but up to you if you want to do it. TSA does not care about tortoise. You put the tortoise in a small tupperware container with holes. Put the tortoise in your carry on, notify TSA at security that you have a tortoise. They will look at it to confirm it is harmless, then it goes back into the container. Put it in your carry on and do not take it out until you arrive at your destination. Under the seat of your airplane seat. The airline has an issue, so what they don't know, won't cause a problem as long as you leave the closed carry on bag alone.


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Jul 1, 2015)

When I moved to Canada from Germany I had to take my Russian tortoise with me. She was transported like large dogs and other animals in the luggage compartment at the bottom of the plane. They heated the compartment so that the animals in there were fine (I think they heated it to around 10c or something like that, so not very warm). The flight was 10h and my tortoise was fine, HOWEVER I don't want to put my tortoise through that stress again. Airport people almost lost my tortoise halfway through the journey when we switched planes as they just left her sitting in the airport and not where the animals are usually handed out. I would also rather find someone to look after your torotise once so often. She won't need food every day so they don't need to come that often


----------



## tglazie (Jul 1, 2015)

Travel is always stressful on a tortoise, especially air travel. And I wouldn't advise relying upon the disjointed rules and communication between TSA and the airlines. If they find out you have a tortoise in the cabin when they expressly forbid reptiles (which the overwhelming majority do), you could lose your animal and suffer a myriad of consequences. Air travel is lousy enough. Getting in trouble with their bureaucratic security apparatus is a headache you will do best to avoid. Better to find someone. This is one of the reasons I always argue that we, as tortoise keepers, should network with as many fellow enthusiasts as possible. I have a large group of beasties (not as large as the most prolific posters on the forum, but large by most measures), and were something to happen to me or should some emergency arise involving the need for long distance travel, I'm comfortable in the knowledge that there are plenty of good folks to see to the care of my tortoises. 

T.G.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 3, 2015)

I think you know, in your heart of hearts it's a bad idea.
As you say, try very hard to find a sitter to come at least occasionally.
Good luck and have a good flight!


----------



## Angel Carrion (Jul 4, 2015)

Where are you located? I may be able to help


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 4, 2015)

If your flight is 6 1/2 hours, it sounds like you may be changing countries. Most countries have rules about importing animals.


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2015)

WillTort2 said:


> If your flight is 6 1/2 hours, it sounds like you may be changing countries. Most countries have rules about importing animals.



I did not catch that first time around. Good eye.

@Rexx Doopson you can be arrested and imprisoned for moving animals internationally without the proper paper work. They call that "smuggling". Even though you are just a pet owner with no ill intentions, they usually are not very forgiving of such transgressions.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 4, 2015)

i just flew like 2 weeks ago and there's a big sign that say's no pets in cabin so yeah i wouldn't risk it plus your lil one could become to stressed and possible perish during the flight


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Jul 4, 2015)

I remember the process I had to go through to import my tortoise to Canada. We didn't have any paperwork so my tortoise officially belongs to the city I'm from now and I'm just taking care of it


----------



## Rexx Doopson (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies, BUT.... I finally found a sitter!!!!!!!!


----------

